# Radio no enciende



## Cicente (Oct 19, 2021)

Me han dejado una radio por fuera imitación antigua de madera, que no enciende. He medido el cable y está bien luego el transformador de 220 - 9v a la salida no hay voltaje. Mi pregunta es son 9 v. de corriente alterna? Pero el círcuito funciona con continua no? Porque yo no veo diodos rectificadores. Si fuera continua y aplicó corriente a donde entran( cables azules )con una pila de 9 v funcionaría?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2021)

Los diodos rectificadores si quedan en la tarjeta de circuito inpreso , veer foto N° 1 y N° 2.
Lo que puede estar pasando es un malo contacto del llave ON/OFF ( veer esa en la foto N°2), esperimente puntearla
!Suerte!


----------



## Cicente (Oct 19, 2021)

Pero he medido cables azules salida transformador y no hay corriente
No se si lleva el transformador dentro algún fusible térmico. Será la avería en el primario o secundario?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Pero he medido cables azules salida transformador y no hay corriente
> No se si lleva el transformador dentro algún fusible térmico. Será la avería en el primario o secundario?


Mediste tensión en AC , cierto ?
Debes tener una tensión cercana a los 9 V , si no o lo transformador si queda dañado o lo cable de alimentación roto , hay que verificar con lo multimetro ayustado para medir Ohms.
!Suerte!


----------



## phavlo (Oct 19, 2021)

Medi la resistencia de ambos devanados del transformador, primario y secundario. 
Tienen que dar valores bajos, para descartar que no esten cortados internamente.

Si tenés tensión de red en el primario y no tenes nada en el secundario, probá con otro transformador.


----------



## maruct (Oct 19, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Me han dejado una radio por fuera imitación antigua de madera, que no enciende. He medido el cable y está bien luego el transformador de 220 - 9v a la salida no hay voltaje. Mi pregunta es son 9 v. de corriente alterna? Pero el círcuito funciona con continua no? Porque yo no veo diodos rectificadores. Si fuera continua y aplicó corriente a donde entran( cables azules )con una pila de 9 v funcionaría?


Hola amigo . No sé asta donde conoces del sistema pero por las dudas te doy una idea general si te es útil .
1° los cables que salen del trafo entregan una tensión alterna la cual si o si deben ingresar a un juego de diodos , que pueden ser dos o cuatro o quisas un puente integrado el cual posee cuatro alambres de 
 coneccion. Si el trafo tiene tres cables de salida debe haber dos diodos y si solo tiene dos cables deben haber cuatro diodos .
Próximo a los diodos debe haber un condensador electrolítico, tanquesito más o menos grande que puede decir por ejemplo 1000 o 2200 o 4700 uf por tantos voltios. Pueden ser tbien otros valores . Si el trafo funciona y es por ejemplo de 9 v a la salida, sobre el eléctrico vas a encontrar el valor medido de tensión alterna del transformador multiplicado por 1,41 , es decir valor de tensión de pico rectificada y filtrada con el electrolítico . Si no está el electrolítico no tomara el valor de 1,41. Vale decir 12,69 o muy próximo a el .
Si no hay diodos quita los cables del trafo de la placa y arma afuera un puente con cuatro diodos y un electrolítico y luego conéctalo a la placa . Espero que el circuito no se encuentre quemado al haber metido alterna directo .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2021)

maruct dijo:


> "Si no hay diodos quita los cables del trafo de la placa y arma afuera un puente con cuatro diodos y un electrolítico y luego conéctalo a la placa . Espero que el circuito no se encuentre quemado al haber metido alterna directo ."


Si mirar detenidamente las fotos N°1 y N°3 vai veer claramente los 4 diodos rectificadores mas lo capacitor electrolictico de filtrado.


----------



## maruct (Oct 19, 2021)

Haa olvide si necesitas alguna ayuda no dejes de preguntar, creo que me notifican por correo. Me es grato ayudar en esto . Fui docente técnico por 41 años, ya estoy jubilado, pero no pierdo la costumbre 
Un abrazo.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 19, 2021)

Si mides la salida del transformador(cables celestes) *correctamente en alterna,* no hay salida de tensión, lo mas probable es que el transformador este mal o la conexión del cable/ficha  de alimentación de red este mal.

Ese transformador mientras la conexión a la red no se desconecte/desenchufe, trabaja permanentemente, este la radio encendida o apagada por lo que es muy común que se quemen en el transcurso de una tormenta o subida/bajada de tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## maruct (Oct 19, 2021)

Hola amigo yo nuevamente . No sé si hago bien por qué no tengo experiencia en foros pero bueno espero ser correcto.
Para verificar el trafo lo puedes hacer con un multimetro en la sección resistencia 2k o 2000 .
Mide el cable de entrada y el de salida te deben indicar un valor . El de entrada el valor es alto y el de salida es bajo. 
Si no tenes multimetro para verificar hace esto. Quita los cables de la placa . Conecta el cable de entrada a 220 y solo rosa un poco los cables de salida y estos harán chispas . Esto quiere decir que está funcionando. 
Para reconectar a la placa es un poquito más cuidadoso para no meterlos en dónde no es. 
Saca una foto más cerca para ver la placa y puedo guiarte , si veo y distingo los componentes, dónde poner los cables


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2021)

Sí, el fusible, si lo tiene, estaría en el primario. Con quitar un poco de cinta verás el bulto. 
Independientemente de si está mal el transformador.. El interruptor hay que limpiarlo sí o sí. 
Yo en estos casos, manías mías, una vez reparado le instalo un fusible e interruptor antes del transformador.


----------



## Cicente (Oct 19, 2021)

Otra pregunta los cables del primario se conectan a los cables de red con unos Capuchones de plástico transparente pero no se abrirlos sin romperlos. Sabéis como los puedo abrir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Sabéis como los puedo abrir?


Sujetando ambos cables con una mano y girando el conector con la otra como para "destornillarlo". O al menos así lo hice yo cuando tuve que desarmar uno hace muuuchos años.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2021)

Normalmente es un casquillo de latón en el que se "atornilla" los cables y el capuchón de plastico es aislante. Pero últimamente el casquillo se pierde en fábrica 🙄


----------



## maruct (Oct 19, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Otra pregunta los cables del primario se conectan a los cables de red con unos Capuchones de plástico transparente pero no se abrirlos sin romperlos. Sabéis como los puedo abrir?


Bueno esos capuchones don ideados para cubrir empalmes rápidos , pero los puedes quitar y solo retorcer los cables entre si para que se empalmen y luego cubrirlos con cinta aisladora. La fábrica utiliza ese sistema para que el trabajo en cerie de varios operarios sea rápido. De todas maneras tbien puedes tirarte el lance de luego de retorcer los cables hacia la hizquierda Intenta enroscar el capuchos girando a la derecha o viceversa hasta que veas que queda rígido y no gira más . Si queda flojo no sirve


----------



## phavlo (Oct 19, 2021)

Si no son a rosca como te indican, son a presión, lo abrís fácilmente con una pinza.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sujetando ambos cables con una mano y girando el conector con la otra como para "destornillarlo". O al menos así lo hice yo cuando tuve que desarmar uno hace muuuchos años.



Qué va, Dr, esos terninales están remachados en caliente y no giran. Simplemente se deben cortar y empalmar los cables de nuevo con cinta o, con tapones atornillados, de los que menciona usted.

YO... no cortaría nada. Desoldaría los cables azules de la placa y retiraría el transformador con todo y el cable de red pegado. Luego de probar y/reparar, se devuelve todo a su sitio... y asunto concluido.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Qué va, Dr, esos terninales están remachados en caliente y no giran. Simplemente se deben cortar y empalmar los cables de nuevo con cinta o, con tapones atornillados, de los que menciona usted.


Claro por eso dije:


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pero últimamente el casquillo se pierde en fábrica 🙄


Y al no haber casquillo hay que derretir un poco el plástico para que no se caiga... y aún así a veces te los encuentras sueltos y los cables rozando partes metálicas o la placa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> esos terninales están remachados en caliente y no giran.


Si señor!! Agrandando bastante la imagen puede apreciarse algo que parece ser un tubo crimpeado donde entran los cables.

Si quiere quitarlos, corte los cables antes de entrar al conector y listo: problema resuelto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2021)

Para medir el primario se puede hacer sin desarmar capuchón alguno , solo mides las patas de la ficha enchufe


----------



## analogico (Oct 19, 2021)

asi son los terminales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2021)

Apretándolos con pinza plana , atravesado de cómo está  . . .  los abro y reutilizo !


----------



## Cicente (Oct 20, 2021)

Si no funciona el transformador y le pusiera donde entran los 9 voltios de alterna corriente continua de 9 v. Funcionaría o me cargaría algo? Los diodos dejarían pasar la corriente continua?
Ya dos metros, es lo que pensé y no hay continuidad, previamente comprobé que el cable de entrada no está cortado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Si no funciona el transformador y le pusiera donde entran los 9 voltios de alterna corriente continua de 9 v. Funcionaría o me cargaría algo? Los diodos dejarían pasar la corriente continua?


Puede poner sin miedo algun los 9Voltios con cualquer polaridad al azar que la puente rectificadora "arregla" la conección tal cual ya haces con la tensión alternada del transformador ( esa canbia 50 o 60 veses por segundo dependendo de tu latitude).
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 20, 2021)

Una vez descartado/solucionado el tema del transformador, en lo personal lo cambiaria de lugar porque escuchar radio AM con todos los cables de la red eléctrica y salida de altera del transformador pasando por delante de la antena de ferita, no debe ser nada silencioso.

Ruido que circula por esta, tiene un camino asegurado al receptor.

Puedes usar perfectamente AC o DC a la entrada del puente rectificador proveniente de una fuente de alimentación externa que de ser DC, el puente formado por los diodos rectificadores acomoda el sentido de circulación o polaridad de la misma.


----------



## Cicente (Oct 20, 2021)

Pero esos Capuchones son de fábrica iguales que los míos porque los míos van prensados aplastado el plástico?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Una vez descartado/solucionado el tema del transformador, en lo personal lo cambiaria de lugar porque escuchar radio AM con todos los cables de la red eléctrica y salida de altera del transformador pasando por delante de la antena de ferita, no debe ser nada silencioso.
> 
> Ruido que circula por esta, tiene un camino asegurado al receptor.


!Esperimenten ouir un Radio AM en la zona rural , leeeeeejos de la poluición electrica de la ciudad , es sinplesmente maravillosa la calidad de la recepción ! 
!Saludos desde Brasil!


Cicente dijo:


> Pero esos Capuchones son de fábrica iguales que los míos porque los míos van prensados aplastado el plástico?


Cada Chino tiene un modo de armar , pero eso NO canbia en nada , anoser cuando tienes que por algun motivo reenplazar lo "Capuchon"


----------



## Cicente (Oct 20, 2021)

Ricbevi no el transformador no va ahí es que lo quite de su sitio para poder verlo mejor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 20, 2021)

Sí, esos capuchones son como el aislamiento con cinta aislante, sólo que la cinta con el tiempo se cae y lo "enguarrina" todo con adhesivo.
En su lugar puedes poner un par de clemas.


Cicente dijo:


> Ricbevi no el transformador no va ahí es que lo quite de su sitio para poder verlo mejor


Se refieren a los cables de Red, deben estar al igual que el transformador, lo más lejos posible de la placa.


Cicente dijo:


> Pero esos Capuchones son de fábrica iguales que los míos porque los míos van prensados aplastado el plástico?


Todo es pensar en tardar lo mínimo posible en la fabricación y seguro es más fácil y rápido acercar los cables a un "útil" que está caliente, que estar agarrando y soltando el alicate crimpador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2021)

Termofusible abierto en primario de transformador !






						Pioneer DC221z
					

Hola compañeros buen día, le pido su apoyo para obtener el manual de servicio del sistema de sonido Pioneer DC221z, encontré en el foro algunos temas antiguos de este modelo sin muchas respuestas por eso abro este tema No enciende nada, esta muerto, me di cuenta que el transformador no esta...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Cicente (Oct 23, 2021)

Como podría convertirse pila de 9v a corriente alterna para ponerle directamente y ver si funciona, con un circuito casero?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 23, 2021)

¿Quieres convertir 9V de continua en 9V de alterna?
A eso se le llama alternador, conversor DC-AC, inversor de alterna, o como lo quieran llamar y eso implica tener conocimientos de ingeniería para calcular el oscilador, diámetro e impedancias del cable/s para el transformador, equipos de medida, etc.
Seguramente en la web hay algún modulito de 2x3 cm. que hace eso.

De todas formas hacer conversión de continúa a alterna para alimentar un circuito que funciona con continua...

¿Todavía no has probado con la pila? Tiene que funcionar sí o sí, como dijo @Daniel Lopes.

Normalmente ese tipo de radios llevaban portapilas de 5 ó 6 pilas R6. Duran veinte veces más que una pila de 9V.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 23, 2021)

Nos estamos volviendo alemanes, aquí: "Para qué lo quieres hacer simple, Si lo podemos complicar a la "enésima".

Por favor "Comprese una BATERÍA de 9 V y conectela a los cables azules (Sin transformador, obvio.) sin importar la polaridad y, si la radio está bien, va a sonar sin ningún problema.

También puede adquiri un alimentador de 9 V para 0,5 A - 1 A, le coloca un conector y conecta éste a los puntos de los cables azules. Como también podría conectarlo al condensador de filtro directamente... esi sí, en este caso se debe respetar la polaridad.


----------



## Cicente (Oct 30, 2021)

He abierto la cinta del transformador  por detrás y hay un fusible térmico en corto voy a ver si lo cambio, pero como también abri la cinta por delante sin querer se ha cortado el hilo porque es muy fino del primario que no lleva conectado el fusible. El fusible solo va conectado a uno de los cables o sea en serie no? Ahora me tocará desmontar todo el transfor. Para soldar el fusible y que no se estropee se pone hielo?


----------



## phavlo (Oct 30, 2021)

Si lo llevas a un técnico? 

Si el fusible da continuidad (corto) es por qué está bien.
Si no te marca nada, es por qué está abierto (mal)

En este caso, al ser termico, va a funcionar normal hasta llegar a cierta temperatura establecida por el fabricante (por ej: 100°) y ahí es donde se habré.

Hay diferentes tipos de fusibles térmicos.

Cuál es el que tiene tu transformador?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 30, 2021)

Pregunta:
Cuando dices que el *fusible* térmico está en corto ¿te refieres a que está abierto o a que da continuidad al medirlo? Si da continuidad, está en corto, el fusible está bien.

Se me adelantaron..


----------



## Cicente (Oct 31, 2021)

No da continuidad
El problema también es que al abrirlo el primario por delante me  cargue el hilo porque es muy fino. Me tocará desmontar todo para ver si lo conecto y por otra parte, el fusible solo va conectado en el otro polo(cable) pregunto? Digo yo que así se interrumpirla el paso de corriente cuando se estropea el fusible. Si lo hubiese abierto por detrás solamente; con cambiar el fusible ya estaría. Y en Internet uno lo suelda poniendolo entre hielo para no estropearlo!?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 31, 2021)

Sí, el fusible está en serie con la bobina del primario.
Entra un cable a un extremo del fusible y  el otro extremo del fusible va a la bobina.

La verdad es que yo siempre los he soldado sin más, como mucho he sujetado la patilla con un alicate pegado al cuerpo del fusible, para que disipe calor.


----------



## Cicente (Oct 31, 2021)

Ok gracias a todos
Y si pudiera un fusible normal entre el cable de corriente y el del transformador( para evitar que se vuelva a estropear el transfor) como llevan los radiocassetes de coches, es decir en un encapsulado en el cable sería en uno de los cables solo también? Todo esto después de arreglar claro el transfor, cal sería el amperaje, en la radio pone fuera potencia 10 watios.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 31, 2021)

Eso estaría bien ya que últimamente ese paso se lo saltan en fábrica peeeroo... el fusible térmico también debería seguir estando porque proteje al transformador de sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## Cicente (Oct 31, 2021)

El amperaje fusible en el cable de cuantos amperios deb ría ser?
Foto  fusible térmico transfor


----------



## phavlo (Oct 31, 2021)

Ahí lo dice:
250V
 1A
115°

Aún que para un transformador de 9Vac, uno común de 500mA debería andar.
Pero hay que ver por qué calentó.
Si tenés algún otro cacharro con un transformador de 220Vac - 9Vac, mejor cámbialo.

No te pongas a renegar con ese que ya se calentó y no sabes si tiene espiras en corto internamente.

Otras opciónes, si no querés usar transformador:

Una batería de 9Vcc.

Una fuente china barata de 12Vcc y lo regulas con un 7809.

O una fuente china barata de 9Vcc🤣


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> El amperaje fusible en el cable de cuantos amperios deb ría ser?
> Foto  fusible térmico transfor


1A


pero si el fusible térmico se quemo
es por que el trasformador se sobrecalentó

lo mejor es cambiar ese transformador, por uno de mas potencia


fuentes chinas no, por que hace ruido electrico


----------



## Cicente (Nov 1, 2021)

Más potencia? Te refieres a los amperios? El que lleva es de un amperio. De cuánto tendría que ser?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 1, 2021)

De más potencia el transformador nuevo. 
El transformador original no creo que llegue a los 500mA.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 2, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De más potencia el transformador nuevo.
> El transformador original no creo que llegue a los 500mA.



Y le sobran como 451 carretas...


----------



## Cicente (Nov 25, 2021)

Al final he desmontado el transformador, y el primario voy a ponerle el fusible térmico, la pregunta es como soldar sin que se derrita el cable porque es muy fino y otra pregunta le ponen algún tipo de pegamento o barniz para que no se mueva? A parte de la cinta aislante.Y en las planchas del núcleo que pegamento lleva?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 25, 2021)

El cable no se derrite, lo que sí tienes que tener cuidado de no calentar demasiado el fusible térmico o se abrirá. 
Calienta primero el cable para que se quite el barníz y luego lo estañas. Así será más fácil y si sujetas la pata del fusible con pinza metálica o alicate fino, ayudas a disipar un poco de calor.


Cicente dijo:


> .Y en las planchas del núcleo que pegamento lleva?


O sea que has desmontado todo.. 
Las chapas quedan pegadas al sumergir el transformador en barniz.


----------



## Cicente (Abr 8, 2022)

Pero es barniz normal de pintar puertas? No es inflamable? Hola a todos
Entonces el transformador le pongo uno de 500 mA? O de cuánto?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 8, 2022)

No.. Barniz con alto grado de aislación y resistente a altas temperaturas. 

No te puedo decir dónde conseguirlo porque nunca lo he usado. Puedes preguntar en tiendas de pintura o almacenes dedicados a material eléctrico.


----------



## level221 (Abr 8, 2022)

*M*ed*í* las patas del enchufe directamente*,* seguro que el primario est*á* cortado si tenes una resistencia mayo*r* a 300 *O*hms *,* el primario est*á* cortado debes reemplazarlos*,* si*,* con 500 mA est*á* bien para  una radio.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

OJO... El transformador que se ve, en la primera imagen, no llega tan siquiera a 150 mA.

Como ya lo has desmontado, dinos el tamaño de la sección central del núcleo.


----------



## Cicente (Ago 17, 2022)

Hola amigos, siguiendo con la reparación de esta radio,le cambié el transformador y se oye sonido pero bastante bajo pero no coge ninguna emisora.Si toco el potenciómetro del volumen con algo metálico aumenta el volumen (al darle a la rueda no) pero no se oye ninguna emisora.Que avería puede ser?Gracias a todos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2022)

Por lo pronto, el potenciometro puede estar cortado en algun lado, si al menos reproduce ruido blanco (ruido de lluvia o emisora no sintonizada), puedes optar por obviar por ahora el potenciometro o por reemplazarlo.

Lo de las emisoras, habria que ver que las bobinas no se hayan movido, o algun preset o trimmer lo mismo. Si vas a tocar algo de esto, dejar marcado con exactitud dónde estaba, y usa un destornillador plastico o especial para ajuste (tiene solo la punta metalica, el resto es plastico), esto es así, porque el propio cuerpo y/o metales externos suelen inteoducir interferencias, desviando la calibracion.

El tandem (el coso cuadrado que sintoniza) es un capacitor variable, y al no estar hermeticamente sellado, suele entrar polvillo, pero te recomiendo no tocarlo por ahora, dejalo a lo ultimisimo...


----------



## unmonje (Ago 17, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola amigos, siguiendo con la reparación de esta radio,le cambié el transformador y se oye sonido pero bastante bajo pero no coge ninguna emisora.Si toco el potenciómetro del volumen con algo metálico aumenta el volumen (al darle a la rueda no) pero no se oye ninguna emisora.Que avería puede ser?Gracias a todos.


Una radio de AM esta formada por 2 grandes partes, donde el potenciómetro de volumen separa a  ambas.
Después del potenciómetro comienza o se emplaza, el *amplificador de audio* que al parecer funciona.
Antes del potenciómetro, se encuentra la radio propiamente dicha, que está formada por 4 grande partes :
1- oscilador local
2- mesclador  y/o amplificador de RF
3- Amplificador de FI
4- detector y CAS

Las sospechosas serian la 1,2 o 3

La otra posibilidad es que, NO HAYA ninguna emisora AM cerca.   
Viendo que se ha tomado desde el mes de Abril hasta ahora, para reflexionar sobre éste asunto, quizas pueda hacerla funcionar ahora.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 17, 2022)

Cuando dices "se oye el sonido, pero no coge ninguna emisora" ¿te refieres a que hay zumbido de fondo sin sonido (audio)? 

Lo primero para descartar (bueno, lo primero que tenías que haber hecho es probar la radio antes de cambiar el transformador) es probar la etapa de amplificación de BF., es decir, inyectar señal en el potenciómetro para descartar el amplificador y comprobar la calidad del audio. 
Antes de nada toca con el dedo en la patilla central del potenciómetro, a ver que pasa.


----------



## Cicente (Ago 19, 2022)

Al tocar con el dedo el potenciómetro aumenta el sonido mucho, y también si toco con algo metálico.He medido en continua la pata 8 (VCC) y la 10 (gnd) y marca voltaje del integrado de sonido.Gracias a todos por los sabios consejos.
Rectifico 8 gnd y 10 VCC.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 19, 2022)

Bueno, eso significa que la etapa final funciona. Ahora hay que ir comprobando el circuito hacia atrás.
Estaría bien tener esquema. Busca el datasheet (hoja de datos) del circuito integrado grande,  el de la parte de sintonía y súbela aquí.

Ayudaría ver fotos enfocadas de la placa entera, por el lado componentes y lado soldaduras. Y una foto del frontal. 

Veo conmutadores rotatorios, imagino que para conmutar varias bandas de radio y entrada auxiliar.


----------



## Cicente (Ago 19, 2022)

Adjunto fotos
Características del integrado
Características del integrado


----------



## mcrven (Ago 19, 2022)

Las imagenes de PCBs deben tomarse con luz natural (Sin Flash) y con aproximación Macro, si se toman con celular, debe agregarse una lente delante delojo de la cámara.
En la última imagen logró una buena toma.
En todo caso indiquenos los componentes que lleva, para tratar de ubicar un diagrama similar.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 19, 2022)

En el circuito hay, ademas de los 2 integrados , uno o mas transistores, que puede que no estén funcionando.
Uno de ellos es para el BUmetro que debería indicar si esta sintonizando algo o no.

Tampoco se ve la antena de FM.
¿ En ninguna de las 2 bandas puede sintonizar nada ?


----------



## Cicente (Ago 19, 2022)

No se oye ninguna emisora ni de am ni de fm


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2022)

no toques ninguna bobina







revisa la placa por el otro lado y el conmutador


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 19, 2022)

Si el conmutador está igual que el potenciómeto por fuera, necesita un repaso urgente; Ambos en realidad, el interruptor que está "anexado" al potenciómetro llegará un momento en que no haga contacto.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 19, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> No se oye ninguna emisora ni de am ni de fm


Listo, entonces no sintoniza nada. La parte de radio está muerta. fíjate la llave que conmuta AM/FM tiene continuidad con el tester ( con la Radio apagada)

Pensar que en 1930 una radio como ésta, pero a válvulas costaba unos 150 dólares pero sin la válvulas. Las válvulas se compraban aparte y costaban otro tanto.   El dólar estaba a 2,5 en junio y a 3 pesos en Diciembre....que años !!!  🤣


----------



## Cicente (Oct 8, 2022)

Hola amigos siguiendo con la radio, os comento el transformador que le compré es de 1 Amperio porque no tenían más pequeño y como ya os dije no sintoniza ninguna emisora,hace ruido pero bajo.Medí el integrado en patas 8 y 10 y  tenía voltaje pero ahora he medido en continuidad esas dos patas y tienen continuidad. Entonces será que está mal el integrado? Eso explicaría que no se oiga ninguna emisora? Como siempre gracias a todos y saludos cordiales.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 8, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Medí el integrado en patas 8 y 10 y tenía voltaje pero ahora he medido en continuidad esas dos patas y tienen continuidad.


No me queda claro. Mediste ¿cuándo, cuando empezaste a mirar la radio? 

Si te da continuidad está claro que hay un problema, el circuito integrado está en corto o algún componente asociado está en corto. 

Revisa bien que no se hayan juntado las patillas de algún componente.
O haya alguna soldadura traicionera.


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola amigos siguiendo con la radio, os comento el transformador que le compré es de 1 Amperio porque no tenían más pequeño y como ya os dije no sintoniza ninguna emisora,hace ruido pero bajo.Medí el integrado en patas 8 y 10 y  tenía voltaje pero ahora he medido en continuidad esas dos patas y tienen continuidad. Entonces será que está mal el integrado? Eso explicaría que no se oiga ninguna emisora? Como siempre gracias a todos y saludos cordiales.


cual integrado?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 8, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> cual integrado?


El integrado éste --> Ta7640AP ir al post #1


----------



## analogico (Oct 9, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> El integrado éste --> Ta7640AP ir al post #1



*R*evisa los diodos con el tester y mide el voltaje en el condesador principal.

*P*or el diseño de esa radio, si un componente tiene un corto debería calentarse, así que si ese integrado se calienta es que está en corto, y no toques las bobinas.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 10, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> *R*evisa los diodos con el tester y mide el voltaje en el condesador principal.
> 
> *P*or el diseño de esa radio, si un componente tiene un corto debería calentarse, así que si ese integrado se calienta es que está en corto, y no toques las bobinas.


Disculpe Don @analogico, solo respondi su pregunta.
Yo no hice la consulta. Saludos


----------



## Cicente (Oct 18, 2022)

Hola a todos, la corriente en el condensador principal si el transfor mador entrega 9 voltios de alterna cuánto será?


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola a todos, la corriente en el condensador principal si el transformador entrega 9 Volts de alterna cuánto será ?


*L*a  corriente no se, pero el voltaje es aproximado en continua es 12V


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 18, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola a todos, la corriente en el condensador principal si el transformador entrega 9 Volts de alterna cuánto será ?


Saca tú la cuenta;
Vca * √2 = Vcc


----------



## Cicente (Nov 1, 2022)

Hola amigos*.
S*iguiendo con la radio*,* tiene una conexión que supongo será para auriculares y para altavoz externo*.
T*engo altavoces amplificadores , *¿ S*i lo conectará se oiría alguna emisora *?, *( porque no capta ninguna)*.
L*o que pasa es que el Jack no entra y un minijack es demasiado fino.
*G*racias


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Si no subes fotos del conector, imposible orientarte.
En el plastico debe tener un dibujo o inscripcion que te de una idea, pero si es muy antiguo, puede ser un jack mucho mas chico que los actuales...

Si el amplificador y parñante original funciona, agregar uno externo no va hacer que mejore la sintonía


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 1, 2022)

Lo que yo veo en las fotos es un conector tipo RCA. En la tapa debe de poner qué hace ese conector.
Supongo que será "Audio In" para usar la radio como amplificador de otra fuente de sonido.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 1, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola a todos, la corriente en el condensador principal si el transfor mador entrega 9 voltios de alterna cuánto será?


No hay manera de saber lo que preguntas.
Los transformadores, suelen entregar tensión de corriente alternada. Si la mides con un *voltimetro de alterna* comun, se pretende que la frecuencia alterna ronde los 50 a 100 hrz. En esos términos , si el voltimetro señala 9 voltios , al rectificarlos con diodos y descargando esa energia sobre un condensador adecuado, lograras aproximadamente 12Voltios de corriente continua.
Luego la capacidad de manejar corriente del circuito dependerá de varios factores, pero en términos generales  si el transformador es de 10VA la capacidad de manejar corriente será cercana a 1 amper en 12 voltios estimativamente. 
Por regla general empírica , para manejar un amper necesitas un condensador de 2200 uf - 25V de aislación sería suficiente.
Espero lo entienda.


Cicente dijo:


> Hola amigos*.
> S*iguiendo con la radio*,* tiene una conexión que supongo será para auriculares y para altavoz externo*.
> T*engo altavoces amplificadores , *¿ S*i lo conectará se oiría alguna emisora *?, *( porque no capta ninguna)*.
> L*o que pasa es que el Jack no entra y un minijack es demasiado fino.
> *G*racias


Deje tranquila la radio y no la complique, primero tiene que lograr que por el parlante se escuche una emisora, despues verá lo demas.
Si es posible conecte el parlante directamente previo asegurarse que el parlante SI funciona. 
PAsa que si usted no tien conocimientos de arreglar radio esto va a ser bien dificil a la distancia.


----------



## Cicente (Dic 18, 2022)

Hola amigos, voy a intentar construir un inyector de señales que se compone de: 2 resistencias de 2.2 k , 2 de 47k, 3 con condensadores y 2 transistores BC548 para probar los transistores de la radio.¿donde tengo que poner la masa? y otra pregunta para ver si les llega corriente a los transistores tendría que medir en el colector o en la base y tomar también un punto de masa serviría el negativo de los diodos? Gracias a todos y saludos.

engo
Según un totorial la tensión se comprueba miediendo en el colector.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 18, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> ¿donde tengo que poner la masa?





Cicente dijo:


> otra pregunta para ver si les llega corriente a los transistores tendría que medir en el colector o en la base y tomar también un punto de masa serviría el negativo de los diodos?



Si, en la salida "negativa" del puente rectificador. OJO que no es en el negativo de los diodos (Tomando la "raya" de los mismos), por ahí sale el positivo, es más fácil buscar el capacitor de filtrado, el mismo te dirá cual es el negativo. En la foto aparece un integrado, busca las hojas de datos y ahí encontraras cuales son los pines de alimentación, ahí también encontraras donde esta el GND.


Pregunta: ¿ Que es lo que quieres medir ? Por que más arriba haz dicho que la radio se oye pero no sintoniza.


----------



## analogico (Dic 18, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola amigos, voy a intentar construir un inyector de señales que se compone de: 2 resistencias de 2.2 k , 2 de 47k, 3 con condensadores y 2 transistores BC548 para probar los transistores de la radio.¿donde tengo que poner la masa? y otra pregunta para ver si les llega corriente a los transistores tendría que medir en el colector o en la base y tomar también un punto de masa serviría el negativo de los diodos? Gracias a todos y saludos.
> 
> engo
> Según un totorial la tensión se comprueba miediendo en el colector.


El inyector lo puedes hacer con una radio a pilas con salida de audífonos , solo faltan las puntas de pruebas y el condensador.


----------



## Cicente (Dic 18, 2022)

Se oye ruido pero no emisoras,quería comprobar los transistores para detectar la etapa que no funciona


----------



## Cicente (Dic 27, 2022)

Hola*,* con la radio y salida de audífonos valdría un condensador 103*?,* o tendría que ser electrolítico, en este caso de que valores*?* También tengo un 473. El electrolítico se conecta al positivo del audífono antes de la punta de prueba?. Gracias a todos, felices fiestas.


----------



## analogico (Dic 27, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> Hola con la radio y salida de audífonos valdría un condensador 103 o tendría que ser electrolítico, en este caso de que valores. También tengo un 473. El electrolítico se conecta al positivo del audífono antes de la punta de prueba?.Gracias a todos,felices fiestas.


Pruebalo, el condensador  es  para aislar y que solo pase la señal de audio


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 27, 2022)

Cicente dijo:


> con la radio y salida de audífonos


Si te refieres a la salida de auricular de la radio, mejor un electrolitico de 47uF para arriba, con el positivo apuntando al amplificador.
Si es sobre audio de baja potencia (señal), entonces uno de 100nF (104), aunque el de 473 podria andar para probar, pero te corta los graves


----------

